#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT LWS - bitte übersetzen >

## Nullinger

Befund:
Physiologische Lordose. Keine Skoliose. Die Bandscheibe L4/5 zeigt eine geringe Discusprotrusion.
Dehydration des Nucleus pulposus. 
L5/S1 mit Hypoplasie des Facettengelenkes links und hier atypischer Form des Facettengelenkes. 
Eine subtile bilaterale Spondylolyse ist auf dieser Höhe nicht auszuschließen.
Beginnende erstgradige Pseudospondylolistehsis. 
Regelrechte Position des Conus medullaris, soweit unauffällige Darstellung des Myelons.
Partiell miterfaßte IS-Fugen, soweit hier unauffälliger Befund.  
^^
Was heißt das bitte in "Normal"-verständlichem Deutsch. 
War damit schon beim Orthopäden und es ist mir klar das u.a. Kein Bandscheibenvorfall vorliegt. Aber der erwähnte etwas von beweglich bzw flexibel, was er so nicht auf den Aufnahmen sieht. Da hätte ich gerne eine Übersetzung um das auch zu verstehen, was dort alles steht.

----------

